# Dive WWII: Our Secret History



## AWP (Oct 22, 2013)

A new show out on BBC Two. So far the first episode is pretty good and worth a look of you have the means to view/ "acquire" the episodes.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02trph8



> Presented by Jules Hudson, the series follows underwater explorer and historian Ian Lawler who has compiled a unique map charting the locations of many of the wrecks. 4,000 ships were sunk during the Battle of The Atlantic with scores of unnamed wrecks still littering the seabed. With the help of naval historian Randy Papadopolous from The Pentagon and German U-Boat expert Axel Niestle onshore, Ian and his team of expert divers descend into the depths to unravel some of the lost secrets these wrecks contain and bring back stunning footage from the seabed.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> A new show out on BBC Two. So far the first episode is pretty good and worth a look of you have the means to view/ "acquire" the episodes.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02trph8


I think I have seen a couple on Discovery (?)  These guys using sonar to map the floor and find wrecks?  The one episode showed the French Coast Guard quizzing them on their intentions.


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I think I have seen a couple on Discovery (?)  These guys using sonar to map the floor and find wrecks?  The one episode showed the French Coast Guard quizzing them on their intentions.


 
So far these guys are all off of Ireland, operating out of Londonderry.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> So far these guys are all off of Ireland, operating out of Londonderry.


Interesting, the first one I saw they found a U-boat, and a couple of freighters sunk in WW I/II off the west coast(?) of the UK andi.d'd it (the charts had the wrong i.d. number on it, they then worked another series of u-boat/ship wrecks in the med.


----------



## Phil M (Oct 31, 2013)

This is an excellent show.  I think these are repeated from earlier on this this year. Also,  check out 20th Century Battlefields with Peter and Dan Snow, again on the BBC. Peter and Dan are well respected journalists that just happen to be father and son. If you can get it enjoy.... you wont be disappointed.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Phil....like I don't have enough bandwidth issues already. :-"


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Thanks Phil....like I don't have enough bandwidth issues already. :-"


 
That's it, blame TV for your inability to concentrate...  that's like blaming Jack Daniels for your alcoholism....


----------

